# New slot shop opens in Oconomowoc, WI



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

www.oconomowocraceway.com

Official opening is 10/01/08
Currently open by appointment only (Call and we will open up)
Regular hours start 10/01

There are 5 HO tracks active now with 3 more on the way.
The other 3 will be here between December 08 and March 09

Currently the tracks are:
Brystal Tracks Dragons Tail (Gray) 
Bowman Sunrise (Red)
Bowman Death Valley (Blue)
Bowman Grand Champion 2 (Green)
Dunlap Blue Crush (GP1) (Yellow)

For detailed track specs see website

Upcoming Tracks:
Bowman Roval 2 (8 Lane)
Bowman (TBD) 
Wiztrakz (Design in the works)

Here are pics of the current tracks

Thanks
FSMRA


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Mike--- your tracks look Great!! Hope to get down your way in the near future. Norm says your place Is BIG. You should put a sign up at your shop similar to Zips" You can never have too many tires". Yours would be: "You can Never have too many tracks". Good luck with the new venture.


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks - Hope to see you there soon

Take Care

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That looks like a fabulous lineup of top notch tracks in a beautiful town. Good luck with your Nats bid, I'm sure it would be well worth the trip for us slot heads.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I want to move to WI!!! Great looking tracks.


----------



## ltrdude (Jul 2, 2006)

*raceway*

Mike,nice tracks and nice shop.When is there going to be racing and also the shop needs a phone number.JOHN MULLEN J&S Racing jandsho.com


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

John 1-262-269-8121 - For some reason Bill may have accidentally taken the number off the site

Thanks - we will get the number up soon

Michael


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Is there going to be regular racing program?


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes there will be a regular racing program - We are looking into which nights and what classes - You can bet on T-jets (Quarrel), Stock T-Jets, G-Jets (Brass class cars), Super Stock Magnet for sure - Check the website or forums for details coming soon

Thanks


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Are the Bowman track's rails glued in? Good 14 gauge or larger jumpers?
Batteries for the Unlimiteds?


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

*Simple answer*

While the direct answer to you question would be YES - If you are referencing my HOPRA Nats bid - I have withdrawn it for 2009 and left a standing bid for 2010 through 2012. 

Although my Bowmans would have been up to the specs you were asking about - I probably would have used one of the new wiztrakz for unlimited.

Hope all you Michiganders have a great racing season



Mike Block


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

The red and yellow tracks are my favorites of the five. You guys have it good up there. Wish there was a market for something like that here in Texas. Good luck with the new place.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

There is a market! Can ya'll open a Dallas store?


----------

